# Fullface Brille für Brillenträger



## sphex (21. Januar 2014)

Hey , ich habe im Moment den O`Neal Biohazard RL Evo , und wenn ich keine Goggle anhabe , stört die Brille  [mit Sehstärke] überhaupt nicht & sitzt gut. Setz ich meine Goggle auf stört sie und beschlägt sofort. Liegt es an der Brille? Hab ne' eigentlich schlechte billige. http://www.amazon.de/protectWEAR-CB...1390328828&sr=8-1&keywords=protectwear+brille

Liegt es an der Goggle? Wenn ja , hat jemand eine gute?
Und nein , bitte kommt nicht mit Kontaktlinsen
lg


----------



## Freeride04 (21. Januar 2014)

Hi, 
Man kann ja auch stärken in goggles einbauen lassen. so weit ich weiß ist das bei adidas gogles möglich, allerdings kostet das auch einen recht stolzen preis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadMax167 (21. Januar 2014)

Das Problem mit der Brille unter der Google habe ich auch. Ich verwende folgende Google, mit der zumidest die Brille nicht stört bzw. drückt da sie an den Seiten im Polster Ausschnitte hat:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p233b3c5d623cde334ee43bbab756e616/s/Oakley-L-Frame-MX-Goggle.html

Das Problem mit dem Beschlagen der Brille bei freuchtem Wetter etc. habe ich aber auch noch nicht gelöst.


----------



## palmilein (21. Januar 2014)

Wie siehts denn aus mit Kontaktlinsen?
Auch wenn es verschiedene OTG-Goggles (over the glases) auf dem Markt gibt, wird das Problem mit dem Beschlagen nicht geringer, denn die Sehstärkenbrille verhindert eine vernünftige Zirkulation hinter der Goggle, die ja eh schon schlechter ist, als bei einem luftigeren Sportbrillenmodell.


----------



## Spargelsofa (22. Januar 2014)

Ich weiss nicht ob die was kann, aber die Amis sind sehr zufrieden mit der Goggle.

http://smithoptics.eu/products/#/Motorsport+Goggles/Moto+Series/OPTION+OTG+TURBO+FAN13/view/

Ist halt ziemlich teuer :S


----------



## Mx343 (22. Januar 2014)

Hat halt den Vorteil das man einen Brillenclip wie bei der Adiddas Evil Eye einsetzen kann.
Kostet halt ca. 150€ für die Brille + 40€ Brillenkit + x € für die Gläser beim Optiker.

Ansonsten siehe hier für weitere Brillenvorschläge.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/goggle-fuer-brillentraeger.673757/

Hier ebenfalls noch ein Link: http://www.hartlauer.at/Beratung/Optik/Optische-Brillen/Optische-Sportbrillen/


----------



## sphex (22. Januar 2014)

palmilein schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn aus mit Kontaktlinsen?
> Auch wenn es verschiedene OTG-Goggles (over the glases) auf dem Markt gibt, wird das Problem mit dem Beschlagen nicht geringer, denn die Sehstärkenbrille verhindert eine vernünftige Zirkulation hinter der Goggle, die ja eh schon schlechter ist, als bei einem luftigeren Sportbrillenmodell.


Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil. Oben steht ja , dass ich keine Kontaktlinsen mir kaufen werde, bzw. das ihr nicht mit dem Vorschlag ankommen sollt


----------



## palmilein (22. Januar 2014)

sphex schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil. Oben steht ja , dass ich keine Kontaktlinsen mir kaufen werde, bzw. das ihr nicht mit dem Vorschlag ankommen sollt


Sorry, komplett überlesen.
Das System wie es zum Beispiel Adidas verwendet hat den einzigen Vorteil gegenüber einer OTG, dass im Falle eine Sturzes die Verletzungsgefahr erheblich verringert wird, weil keine Brillenteile die Nase oder gar die Augen verletzen können.

Der große Nachteil vom Beschlagen bleibt oft bestehen. Außerdem befreit der Clip je nach Fehlsichtigkeit nicht von einer Brille auf der Tour, denn sobald die Goggle abgenommen wird, fehlt ja adäquate Korrektion.


----------



## Mx343 (22. Januar 2014)

Naja ne Brille im Rucksack ist ja nicht so wild.


----------



## dende24 (4. März 2014)

Oakley L Frame... Heute angekommen.


----------



## Pfalzbike (4. März 2014)

Hab das Problem mit der Brille auch un habe es mit einer Sik Goggle vom decathlon gelöst.
http://www.decathlon.de/skibrille-s2-evo-snow-otg-id_8286088.html ist nicht teuer und es gibt 3 Wechselscheiben für unterschiedliche verältinisse und sie ist angenehm zu tragen und die brille beschlägt darunter zwar wenns kalt ist aber wenn man kurz schnell fährt hat man wieder freie sicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dulldeidi (4. März 2014)

Ein alter Trick, um das Beschlagen von Brillengläsern zu reduzieren besteht darin, Fit oder ein anderes Spüli über Nacht auf den Gläsern eintrocknen zu lassen, und am nächsten Tag nur noch trockenzupolieren. Hilft mir zumindest, wenn ich beim Skifahren Goggles über der Brille trage...


----------



## sphex (6. März 2014)

Danke für die viele Antworten , werde mal zu meinem Optiker gehen und ihm fragen , ob es eine Brille mit Stärke gibt.
Wenn nicht , schaue ich nach der Oakley  Danke


----------



## MadMax167 (9. März 2014)

dulldeidi schrieb:


> Ein alter Trick, um das Beschlagen von Brillengläsern zu reduzieren besteht darin, Fit oder ein anderes Spüli über Nacht auf den Gläsern eintrocknen zu lassen, und am nächsten Tag nur noch trockenzupolieren. Hilft mir zumindest, wenn ich beim Skifahren Goggles über der Brille trage...



Danke für den Tip, werde das mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Vince683 (10. März 2014)

Was für eine Brille trägst du denn? 

Meine Brille im Alltag ist eine Hornbrille, beim Sport beschlägt sie konstruktionsbedingt (Nasenbereich denkbar schlecht belüftet). Zum sporttreiben habe ich mir eine rahmenlose Brille zugelegt. Seitdem habe ich weder beim Joggen, Sport im Fitnessstudio, Skifahren mit solche Googles ein Problem. Das Beschlagen der Gläser tritt dann (bei Joggen) nur auf, wenn ich Bekannte / Freunde treffe und kurz mit denen schnacke.
Mit Spüli, speziellen Putztüchern, Sprays und Pasten habe ich auch schon einiges ausprobiert, auch spezielle Sportgläser (die am Ende auch nur chemisch behandelt sind) ausprobiert - solange das Gestell der Brille eine Belüftung massiv behindert, nützt es nach meiner Erfahrung nichts.


----------



## sphex (11. März 2014)

Vince683 schrieb:


> Was für eine Brille trägst du denn?
> 
> Meine Brille im Alltag ist eine Hornbrille, beim Sport beschlägt sie konstruktionsbedingt (Nasenbereich denkbar schlecht belüftet). Zum sporttreiben habe ich mir eine rahmenlose Brille zugelegt. Seitdem habe ich weder beim Joggen, Sport im Fitnessstudio, Skifahren mit solche Googles ein Problem. Das Beschlagen der Gläser tritt dann (bei Joggen) nur auf, wenn ich Bekannte / Freunde treffe und kurz mit denen schnacke.
> Mit Spüli, speziellen Putztüchern, Sprays und Pasten habe ich auch schon einiges ausprobiert, auch spezielle Sportgläser (die am Ende auch nur chemisch behandelt sind) ausprobiert - solange das Gestell der Brille eine Belüftung massiv behindert, nützt es nach meiner Erfahrung nichts.



Habe eine Ray Ben [Siehe Bild] , zwar nicht genau die aber ähnlich.
Aber wie gesagt gehe ich zum Optiker , habe im Schaufenster schon Googles gesehen , mal schauen ob es die mit Stärke gibt.


----------



## transischn (27. Januar 2015)

Als Brillenträger ist man ja quasi doppelt bestraft. Bei dieser Jahreszeit beschlägt die normale Brille ja schon.
Ich benutze die letzte Zeit Sichtwunder, ein Antibeschlag Nanozeugs und bin voll begeistert.

http://dr-nano.de/produkt/sichtwunder/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (29. Januar 2015)

Pfalzbike schrieb:


> Hab das Problem mit der Brille auch un habe es mit einer Sik Goggle vom decathlon gelöst.
> http://www.decathlon.de/skibrille-s2-evo-snow-otg-id_8286088.html ist nicht teuer und es gibt 3 Wechselscheiben für unterschiedliche verältinisse und sie ist angenehm zu tragen und die brille beschlägt darunter zwar wenns kalt ist aber wenn man kurz schnell fährt hat man wieder freie sicht


Sind bei der Brille Ersatzgläser schon dabei? Auf der Seite selbst steht dazu nichts.


----------

